# NAD Laney Ironheart IRT60H



## matisq (May 5, 2012)

So in the end I managed to get rid of my no-so-beloved POD X3 PRO and Solidstate 200W stereo poweramp. I decide to buy Laney Ironheart IRT60H. Initially I was looking for a Peavey 6505 but I always prefer new gear over a used one and new 6505 is two time more expensive than Ironheart.

First thing - 60W is fucking loud! I plugged it only to my Custom YCab loaded with 2xV30 and it blows away a 200W solidstate poweramp. I was thinking that maybe 60W is not enough for music I play (metal/hardcore) but not it's huge. I finally discovered a bottom end in my 2x12 cab. And finally I can hear myself in a band situation.

Lead channel: the tone is really good, without using any extra pedal yet (but I will). I use booster at about 3 and gain about 8, and with passive pickups it's quite quiet. Power section is quiet at all. Lead channel works great with volume pot in guitar - it cleans out sound so great that I don't need use clean channel at all! Clean channel is also brilliant: very bright and crispy, works great with build in digital reverb.

I tried to plug POD HD 300 in front of Laney, to use wah or some OD + noisegate. No way! It sucks Laneys tone so badly. Fortunately I don't care, because after all this years I want to have analogue rig if possible.

So now my tube journey has begun!
Next stage - pedalboard...


----------



## areyna21 (May 5, 2012)

Congrats man I have had my eye on these lately


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 5, 2012)

Grats dude! those amps look killer. 

60w tube is indeed loud! lol


----------



## Greatoliver (May 5, 2012)

Snap!  I love mine, the watt feature is really useful to play quietly.

I found it took a while to figure out how to get the tone I wanted, just because there were a lot of variables with the push/pull pots


----------



## matisq (May 5, 2012)

Shitty quality video


----------



## Sonicboom (May 5, 2012)

Congrats on the NAD! I'd love to try one out. I miss my Laney VC100, but my RM100 is making up for all the good tones


----------



## coffeeflush (May 5, 2012)

Are you running it directly through the laney or do you have OD/boost in between ?


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 5, 2012)

I bought the exact same amp a while ago, absolutely love it! Great stuff.
It's good to hear more and more people using the Ironheart.


----------



## matisq (May 5, 2012)

coffeeflush said:


> Are you running it directly through the laney or do you have OD/boost in between ?



No boost yet


----------



## fps (May 5, 2012)

Hey can you dial in hard rock tones with this, like Alice In Chains/ Down, or is it more for that British metal sound and the like? Nice amp, great price they're going for given how good they sound!


----------



## matisq (May 6, 2012)

Sound of Laney Ironheart is not British. It's based on 6l6 so I would say it sound somehow similar to the Peavey 6505. I think you can dial with Ironheart almost any sound so should be no problem with AiC or Down.


----------



## Toshiro (May 6, 2012)

Congrats!! I love mine.


----------



## coffeeflush (May 6, 2012)

The amp sounds amazing for no boost. Lots of gain without getting muddy. 
Congratulations


----------



## Orren (May 7, 2012)

Congrats on the Ironheart! I got mine a couple weeks ago and have been absolutely loving it! An amazingly versatile amp in every way! I posted a while ago about mine, nice to see more Ironheart threads pop up!



fps said:


> Hey can you dial in hard rock tones with this, like Alice In Chains/ Down, or is it more for that British metal sound and the like? Nice amp, great price they're going for given how good they sound!



Yes, in fact you canon Channel 2 (Rhythm). The Rhythm channel with the gain around 4 and Rhythm volume around 6 is a dead ringer for a Marshall/AIC style tone (although AIC used a Bogner Fish preamp, but it was voiced like Marshalls).

I have some clips in my thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/196045-new-amp-laney-heart-iron-irt60h.html

Enjoy the amp! 

Orren


----------



## matisq (Jul 20, 2012)

Yesterday I finally tried to use HD 300 in the FX loop of my amp with compressor, noise gate, chorus for clean and delay for solos and I have to say it's working just great!
I wanted to by separate pedals for delay, noise gate and maybe chorus or phaser, but now it seems that HD 300 works just fine in a FX loop.

So this is how it looks now.


----------



## Edika (Jul 20, 2012)

Seems and sounds like a very cool amp! Congratulations man!

Do these have a switch to reduce the Wattage for playing at home?


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jul 20, 2012)

Edika said:


> Seems and sounds like a very cool amp! Congratulations man!
> 
> Do these have a switch to reduce the Wattage for playing at home?



Actually, the button all the way on the right can be used to dial the wattage anywhere from <0 to the maximum!


----------



## matisq (Jul 20, 2012)

For the price I paid for it it's an awesome amp!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice head!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2012)

matisq said:


> So this is how it looks now.



Just saw Laney post this pic on their official Facebook page.


----------



## Zado (Jul 20, 2012)

very nice amp man,it's on par with marshall dsl and blackstar ht50 for being my next amp.Does it handle classis rock sounds?


Oh btw,red leds are always a nice addition


----------



## matisq (Jul 21, 2012)

Zado said:


> Does it handle classis rock sounds?



I believe this amp can handle pretty everything. Maybe it's not so Marshall sound but you can always replace poweramp tubes from 6L6 to EL34 (Ironheart have an autobias function).


----------



## Zado (Jul 21, 2012)

matisq said:


> I believe this amp can handle pretty everything. Maybe it's not so Marshall sound but you can always replace poweramp tubes from 6L6 to EL34 (Ironheart have an autobias function).


which is a very cooool feature


----------



## op1e (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm, so would they autobias to KT77 KT66 counterparts?


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2012)

It's not autobias, it has a trim pot. The switch only puts it "in the ballpark" for either 6L6 or EL34s.

GH/VH owners sometimes make the same mistake, the amp needs to be biased for the tubes you put in it.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 23, 2012)

Im interested to see how much you paid for it?
Sounds great by the way, especially for it on its own with no enhancements!


----------



## matisq (Jul 23, 2012)

I paid for it about 700 US $ for new one.


----------



## matisq (Jul 23, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> It's not autobias, it has a trim pot. The switch only puts it "in the ballpark" for either 6L6 or EL34s.
> 
> GH/VH owners sometimes make the same mistake, the amp needs to be biased for the tubes you put in it.




You are right sir!
I forgot that there is a switch to select 6L6 or EL34. 
I don't know if KT77 KT66 can be used.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jul 23, 2012)

Luke Acacia said:


> Im interested to see how much you paid for it?
> Sounds great by the way, especially for it on its own with no enhancements!



I paid 635 for it a few months ago, and my dealer (who is endorsed by Laney) told me that the idea was to get the 120w combo at about 1000. Not sure if he meant 1000 or $1000 though..


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 23, 2012)

60watt head is $850 here in the US, 120watt is $1k, 2-12 combo is 60watts and $1k also.


----------



## matisq (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## op1e (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice clip. I really wanted one of these, but gas for 90's gear got in the way. I'm all rack now.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the combo version of this. It's absolutely incredible!!


----------



## matisq (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey! One year later and I still have it and love it
But...
I would like to have a mod: when you use reverb toggle switch, I would like also to enable effects loop. Do you have any idea if this is even possible?


----------



## HearGear (Oct 9, 2014)

Those IronHearts are great in my opinion, i bought two and i must say that i like those amps, i am thinking about putting in some EL34 tubes in one of them so i can see what difference it make.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 9, 2014)

HNAD!

I am itching for an amp, can't decide which but that is on the SHORT list! Being a Laney Fanboi Deluxe (love my VH100 and TT50) the IRT 60 CALLS to me!

HNAD!

Derek


----------



## HearGear (Oct 9, 2014)

viesczy said:


> HNAD!
> 
> I am itching for an amp, can't decide which but that is on the SHORT list! Being a Laney Fanboi Deluxe (love my VH100 and TT50) the IRT 60 CALLS to me!
> 
> ...



My two IRT:s are 120H modells, i really think u should go for 120 watts..


----------



## redlol (Oct 9, 2014)

I love my Ironheart it sounds stupidly heavy playing in B standard. I have zero complaints about it, and it absolutely slays for metal. I'd say the sound is somewhere between a 5150 and a marshall with a slight bit of mesa scoop going on. That however may just be my EQ settings. 

If you use the pre boost for about half your total gain you can get a seriously tight sound out of it. The low B of my LTD MH350 crushes with the correct palm muting technique and a little bit of muscle behind the pick hand 

I have the matching 2x12 for it and its a worthy cab I must say.

I picked up the head for 400 bucks too which is a good deal I think. It was almost brand new.


----------



## nlaplante (Oct 10, 2014)

HearGear said:


> Those IronHearts are great in my opinion, i bought two and i must say that i like those amps, i am thinking about putting in some EL34 tubes in one of them so i can see what difference it make.



Where did you get those grilles?


----------



## HearGear (Oct 10, 2014)

nlaplante said:


> Where did you get those grilles?



Do u want to have a grill like mine ?


----------



## matisq (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for necrobump of my post 

Here you have some of ma latest videos with Laney:

Really low volume on Laney.
Vintage 30 and Audix i5:


Comparison between Laney, Hesu and 6505: 


Laney as a poweramp for POD X3 PRO and JamUp/Bias:


Laney as a poeeramp for POD X3 PRO:


----------



## HearGear (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounds great.. what stompboxes are u using in the first video of your last post in this thread ?

Maybe a boost intop of the leadchannel or just running the Laney on clean and using a distortion box ?


----------



## matisq (Oct 17, 2014)

No stomps here, just pure amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2014)

If anything from those videos, you showed me how damn good an X3 could STILL sound with a power amp + cab.


----------



## matisq (Oct 19, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If anything from those videos, you showed me how damn good an X3 could STILL sound with a power amp + cab.



It's my current live setup and it's great!


----------

